# 2018 Ryder Cup Thread



## IbanezDaemon (Sep 25, 2018)

Just about to tee off this weekend. Think USA will be far too strong for their European Counterparts. Strange choice of venue given that Europe will need all the help they can get....better to have played this on a windy Scottish links course...lol! Great to see Ian Poulter back in the European Team, a fantastic Ryder Cup player when he gets fired up but with the USA team featuring Spieth, Johnson, Fowler and Reed plus a Tiger Woods who just bagged a PGA title I can only see a USA win here.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I'm excited! I went to the last Presidents cup and that was not a let down. Europe better bring their A thats for sure.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Sep 25, 2018)

cwhitey2 said:


> I'm excited! I went to the last Presidents cup and that was not a let down. Europe better bring their A thats for sure.



You're not wrong there....their A team and then some. USA to win this by about a 2-3 point margin I reckon.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Sep 25, 2018)

IbanezDaemon said:


> You're not wrong there....their A team and then some. USA to win this by about a 2-3 point margin I reckon.


USA honestly has too many good players to make it fair anymore. The players now are not the players from 10- 15 years ago. They are way better and just dominate.


----------

